# Augacephalus ezendami / Mozambique baboon



## Jones0911 (Jul 1, 2013)

I was thinking about  getting a   female Augacephalus ezendami / Mozambique baboon but didn't see any care sheets on this site when I did my search. 

can anyone  help with basic care?;
 Growth speed?
Appetite? 
Terrestial?/aboreal? 
Big webbers?
Fast?
Keep humid?  

All I found out is that theyre  calm which I was shocked about because they're baboons.

All help is greatly appreciated


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jul 1, 2013)

I keep mine dry with around 6-8 inches of sub, and they burrow.  Water dish only.  They are quite fast and fairly docile as far as baboons go.  Fairly good appetite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artaeshia (Jul 1, 2013)

They like it bone dry. My female hasn't burrowed yet but she webs up the pre-dug burrow I started for her, eats very well. For a baboon sp. I will agree that these are more tolerant than most, of course individuals vary. For example when I move her enclosure she doesn't run a mile, but when I tap her she won't hesitate to go into threat posture, but doesn't strike as readily as an OBT for example. As far as I know this species doesn't appreciate much humidity.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 1, 2013)

Same as other terrestrial savanah species, like Ceratogyrus and Pterinochilus; fairly dry substrate and good ventilation with moderate humidity (keep a water in with them).   I sprinkle a little water on the soil every week or two, but they do not like stuffy, soggy cages (which can kill them).  Moderate growth rate.  They like to dig burrows under a piece of cork bark and usually don't spin much.  They are capable of fast dashes, but usually don't, as long as their burrow is close by.  Temperament is similar to Ceratogyrus, and most of my ezendami are even less confrontational than that.  I have 10 adult/subadult ezendami, and have rarely seen any of them stand in a threat display.  Not wise to hold them, as they're unpredictable and can panic and get hurt.  Undemanding and easy to keep.  Good appetites, but don't get overly fat abdomens.  Good first baboon spider.  Highly recommended.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt (Jul 2, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> Same as other terrestrial savanah species, like Ceratogyrus and Pterinochilus; ... They like to dig burrows under a piece of cork bark and usually don't spin much.


My female _C. marshalli_ webs a quite a bit. She gives my _E. murinus_ and _C. cyaneopubescens_ a run for their money when it comes to most webbing in the enclosure.


----------



## Poec54 (Jul 2, 2013)

paassatt said:


> My female _C. marshalli_ webs a quite a bit. She gives my _E. murinus_ and _C. cyaneopubescens_ a run for their money when it comes to most webbing in the enclosure.


Right, most of my Ceratogyrus & Pterinochilus spin a lot more than my ezendami.


----------

